# SJIAB Recommendations?



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Howdy gents. Lately I've been on a bit of a Slash kick & recently purchased an SL-5 amp, but ended up moving that along to @adcandour as it sounded so great through his JCM800 412.

The Marshall 2525H is of interest, but it's $1500, so I wanted to explore the pedal route as well. Are there any "Jube inna box" variants amongst the plethora of MIAB pedals avail. today?

My amps are vintage, non-MV with a choice of Marshall, Fender & Vox voicings, so either a SJIAB designed to interact with a clean amp or something to push the 20W JMP into Jubiland at a reasonable volume would work.

So far I've seem demos on the Lovepedal Jubilee & Alexander Jubilee Silver OD. The Alexander seems like a better choice due to the 3 band EQ, but I'd love to learn about any other options that may exist.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not quite following the ask but for high gain applications, the Vemuram Rage e is a solid unit and has a lot of gain on tap. I set the dipswitch to the minimum amount of gain and when setting the gain knob to half, it covers Soundgarden, STP - it's a great sounding unit to my ears. The other one I would suggest is the ThorpyFX Gunshot - very versatile and again, great sounding unit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd check out the alexander. I know Cask in leslieville carries them.

Also check effects database to see who else makes one.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> I'd check out the alexander. I know Cask in leslieville carries them.
> 
> Also check effects database to see who else makes one.


Alexander & Pharoah (possibly the same guy?) are the only ones listed there. Axe & You Shall Receive has one in stock, I may have to suck it up & pay full retail.

It looks like my local L&M has a 2525H (Silver Jubilee 5/20W RI head) in stock, so I may rent that for a month to see how much staying power this bout of AAS has. That would also give me a chance to take a trip to Brantford to A/B it with the Alexander SJ OD.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@Alex my question was if there are any pedals that would either turn a clean Fender/Vox amp into a Silver Jubilee or push a 20W Marshall that excels at early 70s classic rock tones into 80s hard rock territory. I have a late 70s ROSS Distortion (dead ringer for a script logo MXR D+) that gets close but not quite - - the Silver Jubilee has a very unique voice, even vs. a JCM800 from that era.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

If you want to try I have Wampler Plextortion that is collecting dust (packed in a box so away mostly from dust  )
Perhaps you can make it working with your amps for the tone you are seeking.
Let me know if you want to try it. I will most probably go to Burlington on the 2nd Saturday for that Tundra show?
(or if you are coming near Toronto / Yorkdale mall we can meet there before)

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the offer @bigboki very generous of you. I've read some reviews on the Plextortion that lead me to believe it may get close to the tone I'm chasing.

I'm playing in a baseball tournament on the 28-9th but will swing by your place as my work takes me into T.O. on a frequent basis. Pls PM me your contact info & we can make arrangements.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I got a 2525C for my birthday in September. I love the crap out of it. I am finding all kinds of interesting sounds in it, just plugged straight in. The clean channel cranked sounds sweeeeeet. I haven't been able to really stretch it out at the 20w setting yet, because even the 5w setting is plenty loud for an apartment, but I'm liking what I'm hearing so far, especially with my SG with Vineham P90s.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

jdto said:


> I got a 2525C for my birthday in September. I love the crap out of it. I am finding all kinds of interesting sounds in it, just plugged straight in. The clean channel cranked sounds sweeeeeet. I haven't been able to really stretch it out at the 20w setting yet, because even the 5w setting is plenty loud for an apartment, but I'm liking what I'm hearing so far, especially with my SG with Vineham P90s.


I got the 2525H in the spring, love that amp.
The clean channel is suprisingly good.

I've had it wound out in the 20 watt setting, it punches you in the chest, in a good way.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I got the 2525H in the spring, love that amp.
> The clean channel is suprisingly good.
> 
> I've had it wound out in the 20 watt setting, it punches you in the chest, in a good way.


Yeah, that's gonna be fun when I get to open it up a bit.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

There is a builder in Dartmouth, NS that builds a killer OD pedal that would nail that tone IMO. Naymark pedals is the same. Smokestack is the pedal. its a starved plate 12ax7 design.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I got the 2525H in the spring, love that amp.
> The clean channel is suprisingly good.
> 
> I've had it wound out in the 20 watt setting, it punches you in the chest, in a good way.


Dibs.



jdto said:


> Yeah, that's gonna be fun when I get to open it up a bit.


I have a sound proof guitar room in my bsmt......



cboutilier said:


> There is a builder in Dartmouth, NS that builds a killer OD pedal that would nail that tone IMO. Naymark pedals is the same. Smokestack is the pedal. its a starved plate 12ax7 design.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you're cranking that SG, plan it for a sunday and let me bring my 2203 over haha


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

So no dice on a 1/2 price 30 day rental (limited edition items are not normally rented out) but they gave me the amp for the weekend @ N/C (thanks to Steven, Ian & Chris at L&M). Have to cut the grass now, but I spent a few minutes on the "clean" channel, which managed to acquit itself surprisingly well vs. my '69 20w JMP (I preferred the diode clipping disengaged), but it seems like all 3 volume controls come into play on the drive channel...... any tips on settings?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> If you're cranking that SG, plan it for a sunday and let me bring my 2203 over haha


To paraphrase the depressed Persian tow truck driver from Mad TV, "That SG is always cranked. ALLLLLWAYS." Wait'll you get a load of the Explorer & Les Pauls.....

BTW your 2203 would probably blow up my 212 as it's only 60W.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> To paraphrase the depressed Persian tow truck driver from Mad TV, "That SG is always cranked. ALLLLLWAYS." Wait'll you get a load of the Explorer & Les Pauls.....
> 
> BTW your 2203 would probably blow up my 212 as it's only 60W.


We'll use the low input, should be fine


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> We'll use the low input, should be fine


I don't trust that smile and early 70s G12Hs are getting harder to find (I think Johan Segebjorn has bought them all up).


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I once had a Menatone King Of The Britians (5 Knobs). Honestly it was the BEST MIAB I ever had. Really regretted selling it. Not sure if that is what your looking for but I would give that a shot.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Thanks for the offer @bigboki very generous of you. I've read some reviews on the Plextortion that lead me to believe it may get close to the tone I'm chasing.
> 
> I'm playing in a baseball tournament on the 28-9th but will swing by your place as my work takes me into T.O. on a frequent basis. Pls PM me your contact info & we can make arrangements.


Most welcome! 
Sorry for late reply - got sidetracked with that pesky thing called work - and then even more peskier thing called chores / house cleaning, getting ready for guests 

PM Sent with contacts, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> So no dice on a 1/2 price 30 day rental (limited edition items are not normally rented out) but they gave me the amp for the weekend @ N/C (thanks to Steven, Ian & Chris at L&M). Have to cut the grass now, but I spent a few minutes on the "clean" channel, which managed to acquit itself surprisingly well vs. my '69 20w JMP (I preferred the diode clipping disengaged), but it seems like all 3 volume controls come into play on the drive channel...... any tips on settings?


They are interactive. 

I have my three set at - Output Master dimed, Lead Master 3:00 and Input Master 9:00.

I think my favorite is my treble booster in the loop using the clean channel.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Dibs.
> 
> I have a sound proof guitar room in my bsmt......
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


If you were closer I would lend you mine for a week or two to play with.


----------

